# What nights do you run lights



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Just as title says what nights do yoh run your lights?

I turned on ri and sat last weekend and this one thinking just fri and sat nights till 

IHalloween week then will have on fri-wed(halloween)

Is that what most do?

Please tell if you have static display or a show


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just as soon as my front yard decorated and lit whenever it gets finished, every night when it gets dark. Timers are our friends.....I love coming home to the most Halloweenie house in our town....


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I run my custom built LED spotlights (175 + of 'em) Every night since they cost almost nothing when using a computer power supply. As we get closer to Halloween, I use some standard halogen floodlights and CFL's, ect but I really wait till the last few days.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Front yard graveyard is up, the lighting on the timer comes on around 5:30pm and goes off about 9:30pm every night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The bulk of our yard display, which includes both animated and static props, goes up and down on Halloween, so lighting is run one day

Our FCG is displayed in an upstairs window. She gets set up a couple weeks ahead of Halloween and is lit with a blacklight every night once she goes into action.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I run lights every night once it's set up. The only difference is that I run it longer on weekends and I step it up as it gets closer to Halloween. So only 4 hours this weekend but likely 6-7 hours the weekend prior to Halloween, and stay that way until the big night whe. I might let it go all night. 

What's the point of doing a nice display if its not lit up?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

When I have a display, I run it every night 'til about 11 or 12 midnight, the whole month of October. Screw the power bills- it's Ween.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> When I have a display, I run it every night 'til about 11 or 12 midnight, the whole month of October. Screw the power bills- it's Ween.


:jol:God I love you!!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I do a small early set up on the porch 2 weekends before Halloween with some small LED spots every night 'till 10PM then the week before the graveyard goes up with more lights. The weekend before goes up with a simple full light show on Fri-Tues with simulcast radio frequency sound, but no speakers. Then the big night the speakers go out and the full music and sound synced show goes on until 10-11PM depending on the weather and turnout. I take both the big day and the day after off and it all comes down the day after. Whew, I'm already getting tired just thinking about it. I bet the nightmares where it's just an hour 'till TOT time and I have nothing set up start soon.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

As soon as I get everything set, it's ON! I had to play with some new lights and other things this year, so it's before Final set this year though. I figure it'll run sundown to 11pm or midnight otherwise....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Just as soon as my front yard decorated and lit whenever it gets finished, every night when it gets dark. Timers are our friends.....I love coming home to the most Halloweenie house in our town....


I tend to run my lights when the yard is set up and ready to go. I do usually put something out around the first just to let people know whats coming later. But as P5 has stated, timers are our friends! Takes the guess work out of everything. Plus it works as safety measure at home when I'm not there. It gives the illusion that we're home when really we might not be.

I also have the tendency to run the lights a few days after Halloween is over just cause I hate to tear it down. That's the bad thing about decorating, we all put so much work into making it our own and setting it up. I always want it to stay up all the time. So I leave the decor up for about 2 or 3 days after. Then my brain kicks in and says it time for Christmas! :jol:

PS . . . That's the best way to look at it too Jana! "The most Halloweenie house in town!!!!!"


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Well we do not have as many lights as wished i need to do a count in daytime but best i can count i only have like 17 light strands and 2 spot lights right now i want to add some scrobes and halooween will be two blacklights i worried about leaving them in weather thats why not out now.

Timer be nice i need to pick up one just really low on funds


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I run my lights every night from sunset until 11pm. A lot of mine are led lights and a few are CFL's.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

We start putting the static props out two weeks in advance (tombstones and man made spider webs etc). Followed by floodlightss and low voltage outside lights and they are active as soon as they are up. It's our attempt to draw attention to "YES HALLOWEEN will be celebrated here". The strobes that light up the windows, fog machines, and animated props dont go out till they day in use. For use that means two days, one for Halloween and then the Halloween Party. So this year the 27th and 31st will have the full effect at our haunt.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Gaaa.... I see this thread and remember I left my lights running all last night and didn't turn them off this morning so the morning traffic could see it, but then forgot to ask my wife before she headed into work to turn them off. guess they will be running all day.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

All my lighting, sound and the FCG have to be put up and taken down each night so they usually run for ten evenings running up to Halloween. This year they started running last Friday Oct. 19. They run Friday and saturday from 6-11 and sunday from 6-9. during the week only the string lights are run. Next weekend will be the same. we'll go dark on monday the 29th and then on the 30th and 31st Everything including the foggers will run.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

SInce the timers are set to bring it all up at 7ish and back down at midnight...I would say every day after it gets set up. I use mostly home made LED spots, with some flicker bulbs in the pumpkins, candles, and coachlights.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Every night, from before dark to whenever I go to bed (rarely before 11:30 or 12:00). Sometimes when I'm not sure of my schedule, I turn them on in the morning before work and leave them on until I go to bed.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

My house is automated and I have several outlets outside that are dedicated to holiday decorations. The computer turns these outlets on at Sunset and off at Sunrise (the exact time changes daily) unless I manually over ride the system like on Halloween day where I want all the animations running even if its still light out. So my lights and animations go on once they are setup and get plugged into on of these outlets. I start deocrating around the 1st, so I always have something lit up all month long and just keep adding to it all month.


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

*Lights*

I'm running late this year,
But as soon as the grave stones and static props go up I turn on my strobs and other lights.
Save the Fog :xbones:machines for the 31st


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Every night from 7 till 9:30.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I have everything on a timer. But they're on from dusk for about 6 hours.


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

I run mine from the first weekend in October until Halloween night


----------

